# Great resource on Amillenialism



## John The Baptist (Oct 14, 2022)

Revelation – Covenant Grace Baptist Church


Listen to Revelation – Covenant Grace Baptist Church on Spotify.




open.spotify.com





If you’re a podcast type, above is a great resource on Revelation from an Amillennial perspective. Random Reformed Baptist church in New Zealand. Was a large part in my switch to a more covenantal perspective.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

